# Mystery snails and cold temps



## cynsnn (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi all im very new to keeping snails and shrimp and I need to know a couple of things. First thing, what is the lowest temperature a mystery snail will be comfortable? and 2nd, can u keep a mystery snail the size of a half a tennis ball in with goldfish? he/she is too big for them to eat, but I wonder if they will harass him? Does anyone have experience with this?:welcome:*c/p**c/p**c/p*


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I keep ramshorn, mystery and nerite snails in approximately 70-72F with no problem. Goldfish should not bother the mystery snail, especially one that size!


----------

